# Amazing Photography - Pieter Hugo



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 16, 2011)

PIETER HUGO - Photographer







Some of the photos are very NSFW, so be careful when browsing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 20, 2011)

I want a pet hyena. Fucking mad.

Great photographer though, seen his work before.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 21, 2011)

Pretty cool. I enjoy this kinda thing just for the initial culture shock, let alone all the stories which would stem from the photos. Some great shots in there, cheers for the link Dave.


----------



## ken138888 (Mar 29, 2011)

Omg,what is the pet? a huge dog , lion or what?


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 3, 2011)

^ It's a hyena...

As for the photos, those ones of Rwanda are seriously haunting images. Amazing stuff


----------



## FretWizard88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Very interesting photographer. I really enjoy his portraits. I think I would like to see a few more Black and White photos. I believe some of the images could be that much more powerful if they were in B&W.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah and unlike most K9's they have absolutely no inhabitions of preying on live human. I'm sure if you had it from puppyhood it would be safe. HA HA HA HA


----------

